# puppy becomes spawn of satan.



## DianeC (Sep 27, 2014)

Between 7pm and 9pm every night our sweet calm quiet little boy tranforms into a devil. 
He is 4 months, a staff JRT X. 
He is well behaved upto this point of the day, and after this 2 hour stint he's back to his normal self.
He is being fed a mix of rspca puppy feed weaning onto wainwrights (after trying bakers last week) 
We've tried everything.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

DianeC said:


> Between 7pm and 9pm every night our sweet calm quiet little boy tranforms into a devil.
> He is 4 months, a staff JRT X.
> He is well behaved upto this point of the day, and after this 2 hour stint he's back to his normal self.
> He is being fed a mix of rspca puppy feed weaning onto wainwrights (after trying bakers last week)
> We've tried everything.


need loads more info

everything you do and have done all the routines everyday so on so forth.

bakers makes dogs hyper


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The Puppy Wall of Death .

Every night without fail both of mine have turned into little horrors as pups. Not for two full hours though - maybe you can allow the WOD and then settle the pup into his crate if you are using one or by using a tether if not as he's probably over tired? Settle him with a kong that has a filling that will occupy him for a while or a long lasting chew perhaps.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

DianeC said:


> Between 7pm and 9pm every night our sweet calm quiet little boy tranforms into a devil.
> He is 4 months, a staff JRT X.
> He is well behaved upto this point of the day, and after this 2 hour stint he's back to his normal self.
> He is being fed a mix of rspca puppy feed weaning onto wainwrights (after trying bakers last week)
> We've tried everything.


This is perfectly normal.

The evening wall of death is conducted by thousands of puppies (and adults) around the country every night, regardless of diet.

It does get better.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It may get worse again when they get old too


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahh The Purple Hour....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Otherwise known as the Zoomies. Indie my rottie quite literally did the wall of death along the back of the sofa then lept a few feet across the room to the other sofa chasing herself from one to the other. We used to let her do it for a while then settle her down with a nice chew. Hang on in there it will get better.






Eventually


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, definitely the Zoomies.

My Jack Russell bitch had a demented hour every evening, tearing round and round the sofa and aiming a bite at me on her way past, if possible.

She grew out of it.

She only does it now if she's wet, even if I've dried her off.

The Wainwrights is a good food, the Bakers definitely isn't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Wainwrights good, bakers worst food you can feed a dog with pretty colours, sugar, cancer causing ingredients and a very scary ingredient hidden in the letter EC it can cause hyper dogs, skin issues and various other things. Oh I remember naughty time when mine was a puppy, he'd run round attacking my feet and anything he could reach. Always dreaded 7pm because that was naughty time.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It's lack of sleep! If you had a toddler would you expect them to be perfectly behaved if they stayed up after their bedtime?

Pups need around 16-20 hours of sleep a day, when they don't get it, they become horrors in the evening as they've had to pump adrenalin into their bodies to keep themselves going. They need a responsible owner to ensure more sleep during the day.

Busters Dog Walking Services - How Much Sleep Does Your New Puppy Really Need?


----------



## DianeC (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your answers. Hopefully the wainwrights food will work for him. 
His routine is pretty stable monday to friday. 
Up at 7, walk round garden to relieve himself, breakfast, a good walk by 9am, playtime til 9.30 then he sleeps til 1pm, short wander out the front to relieve himself, lunch, play short walk, then sleeps til 4, another stroll to relieve, dinner by 6pm, short walk then he comes back an reaks havoc, by 9pm we're exhausted, sit down he climbs on the couch next to hubby and goes sleep. 11pm out in garden for relieving, in his cage with his treat ball, not a peep til morning.
Weekend are a bit different as we try to include a car ride usually to pets at home, and a walk in the park. 
Both hubby and I work from home, so he's not left as a home alone pup, we tried to leave him behind when we both had to go out but he pooped in his cage even tho we where away for about an hour. 

We also have 5 cats, 1 female who has decided the house is a no go area, 2 older males who are like "yeah come on pup just try it" and 2 6 month old boys who are a bit sceptical, but like to give it a bash. Pup is just like I wanna play guys, come on, come play with me.

We are both new to pups as both our other rescue dogs were older so all the training bit had been done. 

:confused5:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

All my dogs have done this to a greater or lesser extent. . Regardless of age, exercise, temperament etc. It seems to be something they do....
I find it helps to have multiple dogs because they amuse each other. The collie and the terrier fly up and down the stairs together each evening. The Dobie Cross humps the sofa. The GSD is an old lady and watches with contempt.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> This is perfectly normal.
> 
> The evening wall of death is conducted by thousands of puppies (and adults) around the country every night, regardless of diet.
> 
> It does get better.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Otherwise known as the Zoomies. Indie my rottie quite literally did the wall of death along the back of the sofa then lept a few feet across the room to the other sofa chasing herself from one to the other. We used to let her do it for a while then settle her down with a nice chew. Hang on in there it will get better.
> 
> Eventually





Sweety said:


> Yep, definitely the Zoomies.
> 
> My Jack Russell bitch had a demented hour every evening, tearing round and round the sofa and aiming a bite at me on her way past, if possible.
> 
> ...





ClaireandDaisy said:


> All my dogs have done this to a greater or lesser extent. . Regardless of age, exercise, temperament etc. It seems to be something they do....
> I find it helps to have multiple dogs because they amuse each other. The collie and the terrier fly up and down the stairs together each evening. The Dobie Cross humps the sofa. The GSD is an old lady and watches with contempt.





BoredomBusters said:


> It's lack of sleep! If you had a toddler would you expect them to be perfectly behaved if they stayed up after their bedtime?
> 
> Pups need around 16-20 hours of sleep a day, when they don't get it, they become horrors in the evening as they've had to pump adrenalin into their bodies to keep themselves going. *They need a responsible owner to ensure more sleep during the day. *
> 
> Busters Dog Walking Services - How Much Sleep Does Your New Puppy Really Need?


Well what a bunch of irresponsible owners we all are ! !


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> This is perfectly normal.
> 
> The evening wall of death is conducted by thousands of puppies (and adults) around the country every night, regardless of diet.
> 
> It does get better.


Mine still does it and he has just had his third birthday  he has a mini one in the morning after breakfast as well


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

CheddarS said:


> Mine still does it and he has just had his third birthday  he has a mini one in the morning after breakfast as well


Mine still do it too, one is 9 and one is 11, although these days it is a little less the wall of death. Happy, contented, healthy boys.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Ny 2 year old still does it, but now I just let him out into the garden where he tears round in circles- sometimes banking so fast he falls over!

It's hysterical.
(And slightly adorable)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine mostly tends to do it after having a poo now. Especially if it's raining or the grass is wet. Apparently pooping in the wet is a very joyous event :sosp:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Mine mostly tends to do it after having a poo now. Especially if it's raining or the grass is wet. Apparently pooping in the wet is a very joyous event :sosp:


Speak for youself!

Personally, I've never......


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> It's lack of sleep! If you had a toddler would you expect them to be perfectly behaved if they stayed up after their bedtime?
> 
> Pups need around 16-20 hours of sleep a day, when they don't get it, they become horrors in the evening as they've had to pump adrenalin into their bodies to keep themselves going. They need a responsible owner to ensure more sleep during the day.
> 
> Busters Dog Walking Services - How Much Sleep Does Your New Puppy Really Need?


Really?

Well, I'm an irresponsible owner then, because I never did discover how to FORCE my puppy to sleep during the day.

Maybe you could tell us how?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Mine mostly tends to do it after having a poo now. Especially if it's raining or the grass is wet. Apparently pooping in the wet is a very joyous event :sosp:


Thats funny - Indie usually does it when she needs a poo rather than after


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

This conversations getting seriously weird. :lol:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Speak for youself!
> 
> Personally, I've never......


Really? Never gotten caught short on a rainy hike deep in the woods or high up on a mountain? :devil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Speak for youself!
> 
> Personally, I've never......





lorilu said:


> Really? Never gotten caught short on a rainy hike deep in the woods or high up on a mountain? :devil:


Watching an agility demo yesterday when a dog stopped to pee in the middle of a course, I relayed to my friend how Kenzie once peed in the ring during an agility comp. I told her that people get a bit shirty if your dog does that and she said "that's ridiculous. At least it wasn't YOU who peed in the ring!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

